# How in the world??



## Kendall (Dec 30, 2014)

...do you teach a puppy to walk on a leash when all he wants to do it bite it. Jasper is 8 weeks so maybe it's too early? He just constantly nips at it and tries to eat it!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you tried just letting the leash drag around behind him first just to get him used to it? Then when he's used to it then work from there


----------



## Kendall (Dec 30, 2014)

If I do that he will just lie down and chew on it. Would this be ok? If do I will try that!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

try to him engage in play so that the leash is just there


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/137842-how-train-your-new-puppy.html


read this thread it might help


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would start without the leash. Pups that age want to follow you, so With Me! and Follow the Leader are fun games, with lots of praise and tickles and treats for running beside you. Once he has begun to get the idea in a week or two you can introduce the leash - by then he will know that the game is to stay close to you. At first every step on a loose leash gets praised and rewarded. Keep sessions very short - a minute or two is enough for such a young puppy. And I don't think I would do anything that encourages him to chew his leash - that could prove a difficult habit to break!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

It will come. For the first week I had Naira (and actually even now), I had her follow me around off leash outside. Now, I don't suggest this if your dog has trouble focusing outside. Definitely start in an area where your dog can succeed, make following you a fun thing, and give him treats when he's doing the behavior you want.

Then I would add the leash in. It may be frustrating. Naira has a habit of randomly stopping while she's following me off leash, waiting until I am almost out of sight and sprinting full speed ahead to me (I think she finds it amusing -_- ). So when I initially added the leash she would randomly stop, or try to pull away from it. *Make sure in the beginning that you have no tension on the leash at all*. 

Anyway, our initial walks I probably looked like a crazy person because it was a lot of stopping and restarting to get her to understand that if me and the leash were going forward, and she wanted to pull backwards against it the walk stops. The tension on the leash disappears, and the walk continues when you follow me. *I made sure that SHE was the only one that ever put tension on the leash and immediately stopped walking when she did so, so I could positively reinforce her by walking when she's following me and she could understand walking with me = no leash tension*

I have to admit, I don't walk her on leash as often as I should...we do a lot of off leash walking, but after 2 or 3 ten minute walks she got it down. She still stops on off leash walks, but not on leashed walks. And she actually bites down on the leash and holds it up. :alberteinstein:

I believe your puppy is younger right..like 8-9 weeks? I think for a while when they are that young and that over excited, you just have to do your best to make new experiences positive for them and the focus/good behavior will come in time w/ consistency and positive reinforcement


----------



## Kendall (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your helpful replies! Yes I think we are just at a really young nippy stage where everything is rather difficult right now. I try to brush him he bites the brush I try to play with him he bites my clothes. He's just very mouthy right now so it's going to take patience. He already knows sit and come though!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
Use a harness and leash, he won't be able to reach the leash as easy.
ALso, put bitter apple on the leash where he might reach, that will be a nasty tasting leash and he will think twice before taking a bite again.
You can also buy a leash that has chain on the bottom clip part and then leather or nylon on the top. He cna't bite thru a chain.
You might buy some 1.00 4 or 5' leashes for training, as you may be going thru a few. NEVER ever throw away a nylon leash that has been ruined by chewing. The clips are worth keeping to reuse with another leash, keeping a kennel door closed, etc. The clip is worth a dollar in of itself.
GOOD LUCK

do not back down with the brush. DO not allow biting, but keep at it. Just FYI.


----------



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

The easiest way I stopped biting was by covering the lead in an olbas oil type substance (except the one I used was completely natural and non-toxic to dogs or anything) but it still had that really strong decongestant smell and bitter taste. You can use anything that tastes nasty and bitter. 
After that, he never touched the lead with his mouth again..simple!


----------

